# Need Advise: Fishing from Dock Intercoastal



## AU1217 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi, I am new to the forum and am looking for some advise on doing some recreational fishing from the dock of a house I am staying at on July 14.

The house is off Panferio Drive and has a long dock extending into the interocoastal. Do y'all think I will have any luck fishing off this dock? What would I expect to catch? Redfish? Trout? Flouder? Fish any time of day or nights and mornings?

I have been doing some research and was thinking about using popping bobbers and live shrimp to fish this area. Thoughts? Suggestions on different baits and rigs?

Please keep in mind that I am a complete saltwater fishing novice, but wanted to try it with my kids this trip.

Link to house: http://www.google.com/maps/place/603+Panferio+Dr,+Gulf+Breeze,+FL+32561/@30.337491,-87.1223626,220m/data=!3m2!1e3!4b1!4m13!1m7!3m6!1s0x8890c4af2c4797d1:0xa0ab1b7703311d36!2sGulf+Breeze,+FL!3b1!8m2!3d30.3571438!4d-87.1638574!3m4!1s0x8890c5bf9b0cfced:0x57a8f066c35aa53d!8m2!3d30.337491!4d-87.121585


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

We actually call that the "Sound"
And yes you can catch fish there.

If that dock has lights at night it will really bring the fish in.
If it does not have lights, think about bringing some, and burn them every night.
Even a Coleman Lantern or three, and hang them about a foot above the water.

Some good Blue Crabbing also.


----------



## AU1217 (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks for the tip. I think the dock has lights. Sounds like a good evening activity with a couple of cold snacks to go with it.

Yes, the crabbing is great here. We went crabbing last year with a couple of traps as well as some two-ring nets. I plan on crabbing again this year.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

You will probably catch sting rays and croaker in that area but possibly some redfish or specs. at night. Be careful dehooking the rays.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I live on the intercoastal and have deep water. You can catch just about anything. Use small Pinfish during the day and shrimp at night. The big Pinfish will eat all your shrimp during the day.

Right now the small Black Tip sharks are starting to show up. They are great to eat. Also plenty of Speckled Trout


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> I live on the intercoastal and have deep water. You can catch just about anything. Use small Pinfish during the day and shrimp at night. The big Pinfish will eat all your shrimp during the day.
> 
> Right now the small Black Tip sharks are starting to show up. They are great to eat. Also plenty of Speckled Trout


Where he is talking about Keith the water is waist deep at the end of any pier on Panafaro.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

2RC's II said:


> Where he is talking about Keith the water is waist deep at the end of any pier on Panafaro.


Are there any grass beds in that area? He may do better at night.

Thanks


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

There may be some I am not aware of. Really shallow in that area just a quarter mile or so east of Paradise.


----------



## AU1217 (Jun 26, 2018)

Yes, I remember it being pretty shallow for most of the pier when I went last year. A little more than waist deep at the end of the pier. Closer to 8' I would say.

I don't recall any grass beds either, but will look when I get back down there.

Thanks for the advise on Pinfish during the day. Can I get Pinfish at the local bait shops?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

AU1217 said:


> Can I get Pinfish at the local bait shops?


Catch them with a small hook, and a small piece of shrimp off the dock.
It is fun to let kids do that, if you have any.
There are also Pin fish traps.\ that people use.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Small Gold Aberdeen hook either a split shot or swivel. Bait with a tiny piece of shrimp or squid. Tight line no cork. Roll Tide.


----------

